# Pelvic Prolapse?



## MissTaylor (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good resources or references for information regarding all the different types of pelvic prolapse?


----------



## tmerickson (May 26, 2010)

My area of speciality is Urogyn surgeries and prolapse.  What are your specific questions?

Tesja Erickson, CPC, COGBC
Internal Audit Specialist
Women's Healthcare Associates


----------



## CRAZYMOTHEROF2@YAHOO.COM (May 26, 2010)

www.womenshealthmatters.ca


----------

